# Old water-board house near Redmires, Sheffield, February 2018



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2018)

*1. The History/Explore*
This place was a bit of a hike but on a fantastically sunny-but-cold February morning the time soon flew by and I arrived at this bijou building. The place in question is an old water-board house above Redmires Dams, next to Oaking Clough Reservoir. It’s a fairly substantial two-roomed building which still retains the remnants of a range on both sides. A small stone set into the ground confirms that the building was associated with SWW (Sheffield Water Works). Normally a place so small wouldn’t merit a report but the weather was so amazing and the ruin so picturesque.

*2. The Pictures*

On the way up to the lodge from Redmires:


img5402 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Two of the many bridges over the waterway from Oaking Clough Reservoir down to the main reservoir at Redmires:


img5404 by HughieDW, on Flickr

What a setting;


img5407 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5411 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5413 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5417 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5419 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5420 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Chimney detail:


img5421 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5422 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Entrance to the smaller of the two rooms:


img5423 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Range still in tact:


img5425 by HughieDW, on Flickr

What a view:


img5430 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5431 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round to the second, larger room:


img5434 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5436 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And another range:


img5437 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5439 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmires 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmires 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the stone with S.W.W. on it:


img5440 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5441 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmiles 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmires 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2018)

Very cute, worth it for the nice walk alone. Thanks Hughie.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice and picturesque in the snow 
Nice work mate


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 9, 2018)

Thats lovely Hughie, would be a lovely place to live, but would need to be a bit of a hermit to live there!


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 9, 2018)

A beautiful spot,I wouldn't have fancied being the poor sod who had to carry the coal for the ranges all that way though


----------



## degenerate (Feb 9, 2018)

Good stuff Hughie, looks looks like a nice, pleasant walk too


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2018)

Looks like you had nice weather, maybe a little chilly. You've come up with a couple of good photos.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 10, 2018)

Fantastic little explore, spot on.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice one Hughie. When I first came across this place in my early teens it still looked pristine and over the years me and my mates have sheltered there many times. The larger room was lived in by the Spillway Keeper(spillway was evidently slightly different in the early operating days) and the smaller room was lived in by the chap who walked the boundaries and banks. The old Water Companies built their Estate Buildings with pride back then, the detail in the internal brickwork unbelievable - no breeze or cement clinker blocks for those brickies, they were leaving their mark for eternity. Poorly paid and fed, I always look at their work with wonder. As for the coal and other supplies - it was carried up by packhorse or mule along a pack way that was still discernible when I first visited the place.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 11, 2018)

Sweet little place in a lovely location! Beautifully captured HughieD


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 12, 2018)

That's lovely mate.not a lot to it but full of character.and what a setting.bet it was a lovely walk to it


----------



## HughieD (Feb 13, 2018)

Cheers folks. Yup - idyllic location and well-worth the walk. Sometimes small is beautiful. 



Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice one Hughie. When I first came across this place in my early teens it still looked pristine and over the years me and my mates have sheltered there many times. The larger room was lived in by the Spillway Keeper(spillway was evidently slightly different in the early operating days) and the smaller room was lived in by the chap who walked the boundaries and banks. The old Water Companies built their Estate Buildings with pride back then, the detail in the internal brickwork unbelievable - no breeze or cement clinker blocks for those brickies, they were leaving their mark for eternity. Poorly paid and fed, I always look at their work with wonder. As for the coal and other supplies - it was carried up by packhorse or mule along a pack way that was still discernible when I first visited the place.



Nice background Dirus. They certainly made these places to last - though sadly with the roof starting to go this place will probably go down hill...



Mikeymutt said:


> That's lovely mate.not a lot to it but full of character.and what a setting.bet it was a lovely walk to it



Cheers Mikey - put it on yer list!


----------

